# Anavar



## FitExpress (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody has any opinions on an Anavar only cycle for newbies to anabolics?
I don't want fast gains, I cherish my health more. Seeking a middle ground.
Thanks


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 7, 2015)

The knowledge of Anavar:

Use: 
1. help people regain weight they have lost due to certain medical conditions (such as surgery, chronic infection, trauma, long term use of corticosteroid medication such as hydrocortisone/prednisone). 
2. relieve bone pain 

Dosage:  2.5 to 20 mg per day.
Cycle: Testosterone Enanthate , Arimidex , Liquidex , Liquidletro 
[h=2][/h]


----------



## werewolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Test is the best gear, var is a waste of money....


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 12, 2016)

Run a test cycle with an Ai and stay on top of your diet and you will get great results dsave the var for a later time.


----------



## RippedStatus (Apr 17, 2016)

Waste of time


----------

